

Achieving Flow in a Lean Startup - nathanh
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2009/12/achieving-flow-in-a-lean-startup/

======
messel
An incredibly well orchestrated combination of information from the leading
thought leaders on startups as well as personal tips to help organize a work
day to maximize productivity.

10/10 for Ash's quality post.

------
symbiotic
I found this post very insightful as I'm having many of the problems that were
described (and will definitely be tying some of the suggested solutions). I'll
also give it 10/10.

------
steve___
I would definitely agree with this. I'd say the most important element of
maximizing flow are the co-founders. Co-founders have a mindset such that they
are willing to contribute wherever needed. By sharing the trivial, non-flow
inducing tasks, everyone will be able to set aside blocks of time for tasks
that do induce flow.

<http://www.igeejo.com/blog/default/qnas/18#disqus_thread>

